# Anybody know anything about the bow they sell at academy



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has used one and have any reviews??


----------



## GarGantuan78 (May 21, 2014)

What is the name of the bow..?


----------



## GarGantuan78 (May 21, 2014)

If it is the AMS Fishhawk...BUY IT


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Ams fish hawk. They only sell one kind. I've bowfished a few times but 
with a bow I rigged up red neck style. Just trying to get a legit setup.
its 399 at academy or if anyone knows one better please enlighten me. 
But I would like to stay in that price range


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok you posted while I was typing lol. So I assume its a good one


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

There are harder hitting bows out there for that price range.
PSE Discovery
PSE Tidal Wave
Bear Sucker Punch


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

I prefer the PSE bows over the AMS bows. (but with AMS reels)

You can find complete PSE packages on ebay for a good price with free shipping.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Academy usually has two PSE kits, a recurve and a compound. I'm shooting the recurve, probably wouldn't be the best for large gar but it gets the job done on everything else.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

ok thanks for the replies. Ill look more into the pse


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Might sound cheesy but I fell in love with the lady hawk. Crazy fast draw and hard hitting. I always get it deep enough to hold on.


----------



## brinx143 (May 22, 2018)

What bow would you recommend for someone to build up the muscle memory in their back?


----------

